# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  لدي z3x للبيع بالكابلات ديالها اخر ثمن. 1500dh

## Supsat

لدي z3x الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بالكابلات ديالها اخر ثمن.   1500dh

----------


## bahate1

رقم هاتفك لو سمحت

----------


## mohamed73

> رقم هاتفك لو سمحت

 
0634914229

----------


## stoun34

كم من كابل اخي العزيز ؟؟

----------


## najihicham

حذار من هذا الشخص ...نصاب ومحتال و لقد تم التحذير منه في قسم النصابة والمحتالين ...اسمه توفيق الحوفي من مراكش

----------

